# UberEats could not complete order



## Yeet

*i get an error saying "we had some trouble connecting but should have you eating shortly" when trying to order from a certain restaurant that i already ordered from before. I made a test order to mcdonalds and it worked, why is this happening.*


----------



## Irishjohn831

Maybe no delivery drivers available due to low pay

Or restaurant has app off


----------

